# Lake Superior endless ammo



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's where I camped the last few days, in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.
I wanted to explore all the back roads on my bicycle and I'm glad I brought a few slingshot.
After riding I'd hit the lake 50 yards behind my tent. All the rocks are perfectly round due to the waves and sand. I started shooting my empty beer cans then I just threw rocks up over the lake and trying to hit em. 
Other than the long winters, it may well be slingshot heaven.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Fill your pockets before you go home, Jake!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I have been there but, before I renewed my interest in slingshots.

GP


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice! I'm hoping to get out and do some camping soon. It's still a bit warm here in the deep south haha.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I got in a lot of shooting even though that wasn't my priority. It's always good to tote a frame or 2 at all times!! :naughty:


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Jackpot!!!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Lots of shepherd’s sling ammo.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

Paradise.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wiconsinconcepts said:


> Paradise.


It was just West of Paradise!! I did drive thru Paradise on my way home, I hiked the trail between the Upper and Lower Tahquamenon Falls. It's a beautiful place!


----------

